# Old Chart for Comparing Breeders?



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi.
A while back I came across a thread with a chart showing the different types of breeders, and I was wondering where the person found it? I searched the forum but I cannot seem to find it, does anyone know where I might find it, or a chart similar? Thank you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Do you mean this one? http://www.howmanydogs.com/wp-content/uploads/20150204IMG_184104432369238.png


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes I meant that one. Thank you very much


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I found it in many places by googling breeder comparison chart. I do think it is worth hauling it out every now and again along with a related flow chart that is a decision making scheme for whether to breed a particular dog. We won't all agree with all of these sorts of documents but their contents are worth considering.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you. 
It is good to know how to find online thank you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Lily, very helpful. 
Wonder if we could add to it?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> Thanks Lily, very helpful.
> Wonder if we could add to it?



Well that is someone else's work product so to speak. I also don't know what one would think needed to be added. It stands as is in a really honest and meaningful tool. I have a number of friends who are breeders (not poodles) and while most of them are what would meet the criteria of being hobby breeders one or two of them and really top notch professionals. Each of these various people checks boxes under the column in which I would place them and I think they would put themselves in those same columns. Anybody can certainly make any comments they want to related to it, but edit it I don't think so.


----------



## Courtasaurus (May 16, 2019)

As someone currently looking into different breeders, this is really really useful. There are A LOT of backyard breeders around. :sidefrown:


----------

